# Weatherunderground Sticker in signature?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure some here are aware of what they are, but JIC, it is a graphic that shows one's local temp and updates automatically.

I have it in my sig on another forum and was wondering if it can be done on HT. I tried to add it here, but I get "Invalid File".

Here is the code as generated on WU for the following sticker...










<span style='display:block !important; width: 170px; text-align: center; font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px;'><a href='http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Phenix City, AL' title='Phenix City, AL Weather Forecast'><img src='http://weathersticker.wunderground.com/weathersticker/miniTrans01/language/english/US/AL/Phenix_City.gif' alt='Find more about Weather in Phenix City, AL' /></a><br><a href='http://www.wunderground.com' title='Get latest Weather Forecast updates' style='font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px;'>Click for weather forecast</a></span>

Something tells me it won't work, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

Thankshttp://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Always beware of add-ins like this. They can do all sorts of bad things to your computer.


----------

